# Diamond Resorts resale purchase



## Sanwang (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello,

I am currently in the process of purchasing a diamond Resorts timeshare from another member from this forum. I was told the week is 1-52 float but on the estoppel I received today says "fixed" and the season is "diamond". 

The seller assured me that the week is in deed a float week. 

Should I be worried? 

Thank you!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 13, 2022)

Sanwang said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in the process of purchasing a diamond Resorts timeshare from another member from this forum. I was told the week is 1-52 float but on the estoppel I received today says "fixed" and the season is "diamond".
> 
> ...



Many resort systems originally sold fixed weeks that were later "upgraded" to some kind of point program/ float status -via an additional payment
This could very well be the "history status of your resale purchase.

This is quite common within Wyndham. It is also likely common with Diamond ; since Diamond grew 
by acquiring smaller TS systems and upselling owners of fixed weeks.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2022)

What season is Diamond and what is the name of the DRI resort?

Please do not pay full retail price for the resort.

This is a resale purchase as T-Dot-Traveller mention in the above post #2.


----------

